# Anyone going to the CAFE auction?



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If anyone from this area is going to this auction, I need a favor. Could you pick up a bag of sand from Sean and bring it back with you? I am working that day. It is hard to come by Saturdays off for me nowadays. I opted for the 14th off. Let me know if anyone is going. Thanks, Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm going and I volunteered to pick up the sand for you in your other thread


----------

